# Albino millipede?



## Elleken (Jul 5, 2009)

So these pictures are from a while ago. On a recent hike I saw another what I think is an albino of some species of millipede among a bunch of normal ones. 

Normal: 






Possible Albino?:


----------



## ex0tics (Jul 5, 2009)

I got no clue about millipedes or anything but maybe it's shed recently and haven't finished hardening it's exo?

But I have no millipedes, never have so


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Jul 5, 2009)

It looks more like a recently shed animal that hasn't finished hardening; one would need to keep and observe it to know for sure, I suppose. It wouldn't be unheard of for millipedes to be albino/leucistic, however; there are albino N. americanus that have been produced in captivity for some time now.


----------



## Elleken (Jul 5, 2009)

I actually did keep it and it has kept the colors. Looking through the substrate I keep them in I actually found juveniles with the same coloration as well.


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Jul 5, 2009)

Juvies tend to be lighter colored in most species (even baby giant african millipedes start out practically white), but if you do indeed have an albino/leucistic animal that is producing like babies, that would be very interesting - it's a fairly rare phenomenon in invertebrates, after all. I take it you are maintaining a colony? I'd be interested to see if you wind up producing more with that trait.


----------



## Elleken (Jul 5, 2009)

Yea, I will check on them again and possibly take more pictures.


----------

